# B2200d



## Bobby2262 (May 22, 2008)

I'm brand new here, looking to buy first tractor. I've found a 2001 model B2200D or so they say it is, I can't find any informations on it. I'm going to look at it today. Would anyone here have any info?
Thanks ahead for any help you could offer.
Bobby


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Sorry I couldn't find any info on this model either. Let us know what you find out after looking at it

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum. I hope you come back and let us know how your search goes.


----------



## Bobby2262 (May 22, 2008)

*a look*

Thanks for trying.

I did find some info on the Kubota, it's a BX2200 4wd, It hadn't been started in a bout a year and still hasn't been started-dead batt and couldn't jump off. Had turf tires on it. A big mower deck (which I really didn't want) rather have a bush hog. Has a small loader and comes with a tiller and a 16 ft double axle trailer.Only 137 hours on a 2001 model. All for around 11k.
It's pretty low on the ground, has that lawn mower look. I was interested in the tractor look with more ground clearance.
There suppose to get a new batt so I can look at it again.
Right now I'm having a hard time with "my budget, my wants and my needs" with this tractor search.
Thanks Bobby


----------

